# 18x8 or 18x8.5? offset ? 19x8 or 19x8.5" offset - Question -



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

I have 18x8 with 35 offset with the exact OEM 18" tire size which is actually 225/45/18 and when I was on springs it looked good and now on coils it perfect. Smurf is on 18x8.5 with 225/40/18 and his looks really good but he does have spacers since he 2 inches lower than me on coils, otherwise the wheels would be tucking more.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Stock tire size is 225/45/18, no one has yet to even run a 245 wide tire on an aftermarket wheel.

As for fitment, it depends on if you want low or super low. When I had my 235/45/18s on 18x8.5 +40 I was able to get low, and still be easily functional driving around SJ, however if you want super low you will need to run a 225/40/18 or even a 215/40-45/18 and you will scrape at a number of driveways/entrances to stores. Personally I would go wider with an 8.5" wheel, gives you more flexibility in terms of tire choice depending on ride height.


----------



## Onthelo2 (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks guys could I possibly get a side profile shot to here or my cell ? Not going any lower then where she sits right now .. My truck is already built on custom billets and low . This is one of my dd so I want it functional still 45 series tire is the sidewall I want. So I guess 18x8 35 offset is the way to go


----------

